# Need Help



## ImAhDiva (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi everyone I need some advice... I Just brought my furbaby BEEMER home this past sunday. He is really so sweet and adorable. He sleeps all night and rarely barks, that is until I put him in his larger crate/apt. He absolutely hates it jus barks and howls and cries.. I chose this option because I work from wed-sat and I thought it wld be better to put him in a larger crate instead of the small one he sleeps in so he can go potty in the back and play upfront!! Also I was gong to start training him to go inside but I would like to start him going outside.. I guess my question is what can I do to make it better for him and me..this morning was really overwhelming hearing him cry and bark before I left out.. Im so scared of him having seperation anxiety (which i think he may have it already a little) any advice will be greatly appreciated.. I do knw it is an adjustment for the both of us!!

Thank you, Summer


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

I don't know how old your puppy is but at 12 weeks it can go 3 hours without going potty. Younger than that not that long. I am sure you can not be gone all day 5 days in a row and only train outside right now. He would need to be over 6 mo old before you can expect him to hold it for your work shift. I will let others give their input on the rest of this though.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hoping this evening some others will chime in here. My other thought is an xpen type of set up with his small crate/bed or whatever you are using, his puppy pads, food water toy chewy kind of thing. I bet he will not cry as much and will adjust to the pad. When he is older just move the pad towards the door out the door and then no need for pad anymore. Hope that helps. I have a playpen like set up I used for my past small dog similar to x pen. Love it.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Summer 

A lot of the members here prefer playpens for their pups, and I'm hoping they will hop in and maybe share some examples. You can include a bed, potty pads and a water dish..those kinds of things.

As for potty training, choose on method and go with it. If you want to do potty pads (wish I would have) then start with that and stick to it. If you want to transition to outside too later, then work on it in the future. My boys are outside trained and I have been unsuccessful getting them to use potty pads inside, but others have been able to.

As for the puppy holding it's potty for however months old it is-I don't know who came up with that, but it doesn't work. 

My boys are crated while I'm at work. Tucker has always had separation anxiety. In order to curb the fits (and his used to be really bad) I had to start ignoring him in the mornings, ignoring him when he got anxious about me leaving... I got him a larger crate-one that holds a bed and a water dish and I started stuffing a kong and giving it to him before I leave. All of this together has curbed his anxiety.  Some mornings he doesn't even notice when I leave-but it has been a long road.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

How long should puppy be in crate

This is who came up with how to NOT leave your puppy in a crate for too long. The article is great. As I said above though I used a playpen with my small dog with the staed items. It went wonderful and I will use it again if i need to with a new dog. 

A little maltese puppy has such a small bladder it would surely be sad to leave it crated too long at a very young age. Anyway. Hope some more folks will chime in.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just bought a collapse able play pen, I bought it at PetSmart. It's 36-36, enough room for a dog bed, toys, pee pad and water dish. It's mesh all around with a door, the top is covered you can unzip it. I was using it for Maddie at night, but bought a smaller soft sided bag, I put it at my pillow, she can see me and hubby.
Matilda has terrible separation anxiety, that's one reason we got Maddie.
I video taped my girls a few days ago while we were gone, we were gone 3 hours, Matilda howled for a few minutes, Maddie barked, eventually they went to their beds, but neither girl slept. I was surprised by that. I hope you can get this figured out, your little Beemer will adjust. I actually have Matilda pee pad trained and she also goes outside, the best of both worlds, Maddie is pad trained, I'm waiting till it gets warmer and hopefully she will watch Matilda and catch on. Just a thought do you have a neighbor or a friend who could check in on Beemer while your gone? People work and leave their fluffs for many hours a day, you'll get it figured out
Your a good mommy:wub:


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Maybe something like this. Iris pen

Mindi has horrible separation anxiety. She hurts herself if I put her in a crate. One time I came home and the top side of her nose was skinned off and bleeding (from getting her nose stuck through the grate). Another time I came home and she was still stuck. Her canine teeth were locked on the other side of the wire square. I've never put her in an enclosure since. That worried me and stressed me out so much I never even tried it with Oliver. I just close all the doors to the house and put the baby gate up on the stairs. They can wonder around in the living room, kitchen/dining room and hall. I put a pee-pee pad at the end of the hall and one in the living room. Mindi always (almost always) goes outside but Oliver is young and still uses the pads. I have learned to put the trashcan up high though (counter, table, in a chair). Other than that they dont get in to anything. It may sound silly but I usually leave the TV or radio on for them. I know they dont watch it but I think it makes them feel like they aren't alone. 

Lots of people use Iris/X-pens. I think that would be a great thing to try.

Edit: Mindi doesn't have anxiety unless in her crate. If I leave now she just stays laying on the couch and she is usually still there when I get home. Oliver follows me to the door and watches me leave through the side light. I just wave at him and then he greets me at the door when I get home. No barking or whining.


----------



## ImAhDiva (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you so much for ur advice!! He's getting a little better.. :blush:


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Mine were enclosed in the kitchen while I was working - lots of baby gates and floor mopping! I did include the crates, food, water and interactive toys - they like really liked the treat balls in the area. I also left a radio or TV on for them. As for the potty training I started with them going out and once they got the hang of it I added the pads inside. Good luck!


----------

